# Speaking Of Dogs Teaching Each Other



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Another thread actually reminded me that I wanted to ask this question. Several months ago, I inquired about my pups and fighting, getting along, etc. I stated that the girl was snapping at the boy, they would get in to knock down, drag out fights to the point I did have to step in and separate them....and was told that I was over reacting.

I kept them separate for awhile so that I could teach them both, individually, what I wanted them to learn without the distraction of the other pup, get some bonding time and when they did have some together time, in the house, very limited, it was supervised.

They are a few months older now and I can, (please don't let me be jinxing this), take them both out together, they know the rules since I taught them separately, and they can play together. Now, they will still rough and tumble but it is NOTHING like it used to be. They nip at each other, bite at each other, pin each other down, roll on the ground trying to dominate each other...but again, it's not like before when they were going at the throat.

So, things are better....but I'm still cautious.

My question is: When do I start to worry? And before you answer that, I'll tell you why I'm asking.

When I took Sakari in to the vet for her injured wrist, I told the vet I found some scabs on her. They were old bite wounds that were healing. When I brought her back, he asked me if I had found any more. I had not.

Earlier this week, I noticed another bite wound on Sakari's left hind leg, on the inside. Clearly these dogs are playing rough...but when do I worry? I mean, Shasta is biting her. He's drawing blood and leaving wounds.

I've never had two dogs at the same time before but other people have and I've not heard from any of them about their dogs leaving bite marks all over each other.

And since they are about 11 months old now going on to a year, soon to be adults...when do I start to look at it differently? It's not going to be, "Oh they're just puppies playing rough", it's, "they are adults and he's leaving wounds on her".

Puppy fighting is one thing...the chances of puppies killing each other, probably not going to happen. But, as adults...things change, yes? 

Educate me.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

SerenityFL said:


> My question is: When do I start to worry? And before you answer that, I'll tell you why I'm asking.


When the fight is real you will be able to tell the difference. Just because you have to ask means it's play. When it's real you won't have to ask.



> Earlier this week, I noticed another bite wound on Sakari's left hind leg, on the inside. Clearly these dogs are playing rough...but when do I worry? I mean, Shasta is biting her. He's drawing blood and leaving wounds.


Biting is something dogs do when they play. Actually its about the only thing they do. They are either tugging on something or they are biting. Sometimes they will bleed.



> I've never had two dogs at the same time before but other people have and I've not heard from any of them about their dogs leaving bite marks all over each other.


My two Goldens bled a lot when they played. The Danes, not so much so but still sometimes.



> And since they are about 11 months old now going on to a year, soon to be adults...when do I start to look at it differently? It's not going to be, "Oh they're just puppies playing rough", it's, "they are adults and he's leaving wounds on her".


No they say, "Oh they are just dogs playing rough." :smile:



> Puppy fighting is one thing...the chances of puppies killing each other, probably not going to happen. But, as adults...things change, yes?


Actually, I think its probably safer for adults to play rough because their teeth are not as sharp and they have learned bite inhibition.

AND there are dogs that never interact with a much excitement. I prefer the rough fun loving groups. :smile:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I think the concern is, will they always be vying for domination? And if so, will it get serious as they get older and how can I tell it's getting serious? I'd prefer to know the warning signs before a fight breaks out. I know SOME dog body language but not all...what tell tale signs am I looking for in posture, head angle, stance, whatever?

I have been warned, repeatedly, that siblings can get in to fights so bad that one dog can be seriously injured or be killed. Will that happen with mine? Maybe not. But, I would like to know what to look for so I know what is just nothingness and what is a warning that something is about to go down. JUST in case.


----------

